# Thank you... for the special gifts



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I received 2 jigs - salmon jigs in my mail box. i know someone is supposed to drop me off something but I did not know it is a pair of jigs. i have been wanting to try out those for a long while and I did not expect that someone will give me a couple as a gift.

Thank you so very much to whoever you are here. I am sorry I forgot your login name as i just cleared my msg box and my phone text msg so i have no way to find out... 

Again, totally unexpected and thank you...


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

(no it wasn't me) but congrats on your gift charles.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Sometimes, coho really like jigs, especially big wild ones.

Was out today and did well. 

Good luck Charles.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

we should go one time. you can show me a thing or two


----------

